# Report: FIA GT1 Nissan GT-R Race Car Debuts With 600-hp V8



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan's NISMO motorsports department has finally announced full details on the 2010 FIA GT1-spec GT-R race car and along with some expected changes, there's also a big surprise. Under the hood you won't find Nissan's twin-turbo V6, but rather a naturally aspirated 5.6-liter V8 engine that produces 600-hp and 480 ft-lbs of torque. That's sure to motivate the GT-R rather briskly, thanks to a curb weight that has been reduced to just 2,756 lbs.

Along with the significant weight reduction, thanks in part to a striped out-interior and the use of a carbon fiber aerodynamics, the FIA GT1-spec GT-R also gets 18-inch RAYS wheels and carbon ceramic brakes with six-piston calipers.

Two GT-R's will run in the 2010 FIA GT1 World Championship, fielded by Britain's Sumo Power GT and Swiss Racing Team and supported by NISMO. They will compete against Corvettes, Aston Martin DBR9s, Ford GTs, Lamborghini Murciélagos and more, with the first race of the season taking place in the United Arab Emirates on April 17th

More: *Report: FIA GT1 Nissan GT-R Race Car Debuts With 600-hp V8* on AutoGuide.com


----------

